# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving >  Campfire COFFEE Recomendations PLEASE!

## DogMan635

Hello and hey to all my fellow campers and Hikers. For a long time now I have been in the market for a good campfire coffee. Now understand, I like a rost a bit on the strong side. I have done *french PRESS method*, I do enjoy grinding my *coffee grounds*. Most days will do two 9 oz. cups before I'm done. I have for the last two years fallen into enjoying the *COWBOY coffee* way of cooking over a campfire. That is bring the water to a bowl and then adding grounds and letting it roll over and over without bowling over. Then a* splash of cold water* on top as this will make the coffee grounds dropdown. 

But now I'm just looking for "taste" adding just a pinch of salt. *Please any SUGGESTIONS* on a brand as I'm truly open to ideas?

I *don't like weak tasting* coffee. strong dark rich flavor nice small. But not so strong your mouth carries a* black lickerish kind of taste all day*.

----------


## crashdive123

Cafe Bustelo or Death Wish.

https://www.cafebustelo.com/en/coffe...E&gclsrc=aw.ds


https://www.deathwishcoffee.com/?utm...hoCY0IQAvD_BwE

----------


## kyratshooter

I did notice that the Death Wish people only say "strongest coffee you ever had" and not best coffee you ever had.

----------


## crashdive123

I've used both......often.  Love em both.

----------


## Rick

While we're on the subject...Has anyone used one of those new fangled camp drip coffee makers? Slickdrip? It folds down. I think UST makes a version and there are probably others. I've never used one but it looks interesting. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## pete lynch

Medaglia Doro instant espresso..

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I recent years I don't camp far from the truck, so I just take an electric coffee maker and plug it into the inverter.  I like Community Coffee.  

There's strong coffee and there's strong tasting coffee.  A lighter roast has more caffein and darker roasts have less.  I tend toward medium these days.  

Cowboy Coffee is a last resort.

But,

There WILL be coffee in the mornings.

Alan

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

> While we're on the subject...Has anyone used one of those new fangled camp drip coffee makers? Slickdrip? It folds down. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


That looks extremely useful and could be added to the other necessary things in the truck console.  What's it called?

Alan

----------


## DogMan635

Crashdive123, funny as the first link was a SHOCKER as that is my daily go to each morning. Had mixed up some espresso in my last order and felt I needed a change. Thanks to everyone for getting back to me on this. KIND OF INTERESTING Death Wish, I have kind been on *my cafe Bustelo* for many years now..I like stuff within easy reach most of the time. But as you selected my go to I think I will give this one a try. Thanks to everyone on suggestions...... lol

Pete Linch, as for Medaglia Doro instant espresso, I may try without the espresso kicker if possible being added. I just searched for a link and this stuff looks very interesting and seems it only comes as an espresso here is the link:  https://www.bing.com/search?q=medagl...176e2745ccc0b4 and may be a bit too strong for me. But what the heck I'll give it a try..

I have only been doing espresso in my Cuban coffee with some cuban bread toast. 

Rick,As for adding some changes in my coffee making, not at this time.  As I'm working of a new taste fist before changing my setup, but thanks for the suggestion.

Thanks again for all the suggestions... nice

----------


## Rick

Slickdrip. It uses a standard coffee filter. Here's a short vid for you.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Well, that was pretty darn cool!

Alan

----------


## Rick

At your service, sir.

----------


## Kay

I am so into Death Wish! It's perfect for me, strong enough but doesn't have this terrible too bitter taste as other strong cofee. You can also try El Vaquero, it's good too, but I like Death Wish more because it has better smell and tinge.

----------


## jimLE

I go with Folgers coffee grounds medium roast at home and camping alike.i also go with instant every once in a while..i'll use the camp stove,or campfire when camping.i need to locate one of those giant perculators they used on trail rides.

----------


## Old GI

Big thing to consider is what kind of brew or grind.  Found a German LTC trying to make coffee in a Mister Coffee using Commissary-bought AmericaN coffee.  He wanted German tasting coffee and filled the filter and coffee box to overflowing (which explained the "spills" that had been occurring).  The morale of this true story is that you can make "Turkish coffee" (a courser grind than American), but not using America-grind coffee.

----------


## nell67

I like the Death Wish coffee and Black Rifle coffee equally well. Great robust flavor without the acidic bitter taste many coffees seem to have now days. I can barely tolerate Maxwell House nor Folgers anymore. Community coffee is okay, but weak on flavor.

----------


## natertot

I like to make coffee cowboy style the run it through a strainer to remove the grounds. Works pretty good. I prefer a medium roast or a breakfast blend.

----------


## Rick

Add a little cold water around the inside of your coffee pot and those grounds will settle out.

----------


## hayshaker

ah bustelo i grew up on that, along with rice and beans

----------


## Michael aka Mac

Well the real person you want answering this is my father, he is a coffee connoisseur. But since he doesn't visit this site, your stuck with his only son <---------

For everyday coffee drinking, I use 2 scoops each of Maxwell House, Folgers, Chuck Full of Nuts, and I brew it on Bold Brew settings. For Cappuccino Folgers & Café du Monde, and Espresso just Café du Monde.

Café du Monde has the extra ingredient, Chicory.

You can  add Chicory or bitters to your coffee too.

Not too far away is a market called Food Bazaar, and they have rows of coffee beans from around the world to try.

If you are set in your ways  and enjoy a particular bean,  but want a darker  or more robust flavor,  buy a coffee bean roaster.

Oh, and Rick,  in my part of the woods, we call that a Pour Over coffee maker.

----------


## chiggersngrits

Heck I guess my palate de cafe is just not that refined. I am just a Folgers instant coffee drinker.

----------


## Pinsc

Ive gotten better flavor from cowboy coffee by not allowing it to boil, a longer steep just shy of boil.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

I used to carry the "coffee in tea bags" (like Folgers produces) camping but I have a very high tolerance for coffee, which brings me to the real answer..."best" is in the palette of the coffee drinker.

----------


## WolfVanZandt

And, Pinsc, I second that. In fact cold brew can be incredible.

----------


## crashdive123

I will add, as a retired Navy guy..............coffee is my life.  Everybody else just dabbles in it.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

I limit myself to one pot in the mornings... but that one pot is going to happen come Hell or high water...  There is no substitute...

Alan

----------


## Rick

I am an amateur among professionals. I take my hat off and raise a cup to you, gentlemen.

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Coffee is a miracle drug.  It raises me from the dead every morning and keeps everyone else from the dead after that...

Alan

----------


## Michael aka Mac

For the record, I only drink Decaf as per the Doctor's orders, so for me it isn't a drug, it is just a good cup of Joe.  It also means that the flavor is that more important to me, as that is all i get out of it lol.  ( well that and anti oxidants) it is kind of why i have like 8 varieties of coffee beans

----------


## crashdive123

You used the word decaf and the phrase good cup of joe in the same sentence.

Riiiiiiight.

----------


## Michael aka Mac

> You used the word decaf and the phrase good cup of joe in the same sentence.
> 
> Riiiiiiight.




Took me 20 containers of White out (to cover the word Decaf on the coffee cans) 
 and 5 years of self brainwashing to trick myself into thinking i was drinking regular
 coffee Crash,   

 la lalala lala   I can't hear you, la lalal la  (pressing hands over ears)...

----------


## Alan R McDaniel Jr

Helicopters in the air, news crews not allowed into the area, National Guardsmen standing around looking nervous... spectators whispering "decaf" with worried looks on their faces...

Alan

----------


## crashdive123

SWAT arrives and in a very loud and commanding voice "Step away from the coffee cup".

----------


## Old GI

Had an old CW4 in my unit that made coffee in the field he called "Hobo coffee".  It consisted of boiling water and coffee in a clean(?) white sock and placed in the water.  After a while, was it good!  He was replaced by a young CW2 that made his own version which was just putting the grounds in the boiling water and, after a while, pouring a little cold water over the brew to drive the grounds down.  It was good also.  Of course in both cases, the circumstances drove the analysis.

----------


## Rick

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------

